# Sturmey archer hub noise



## 2088bob (Aug 9, 2008)

I have long embraced the concept of IGH bikes and have been riding igh's almost all my life in fact I may even have a t shirt that says I hate derailleurs on it somewhere

was just wondering if anybody else is riding an SA 8 speed and if you are experiencing gear noise from the hub I can live with it but was just nosey as to other peoples experiences with this hub

this is my rig 






the European bull handle bars are long gone as well as the juice fork in their place are a set of 2" rise bars and a rigid aluminum Mosso fork


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

My XRK8(W) has a little noise in gears 4, 6, 7 & 8. Nobody I've ridden with has mentioned it. It's quieter than my buddy's 8x expensive Rohloff.


----------



## 2088bob (Aug 9, 2008)

that's what I mean I can live with it as well


----------

